# How small is...



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 1, 2010)

Lets see everyone's tiny minis! 






Here is my smallest guy..."Funny Farms Crimson Knight" AKA: Midge. He may be the smallest but he has the BIGGEST attitude! 



 He is 27" He will be 2 in April. 

















This was him about 2 months old....He was all legs...I would have thought he would have been taller LOL! What happened!


----------



## little lady (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is my lil man...all 26.5 inches of him. He is a weanling and estimated to reach 28-29.






Taylor your lil guy sure is cute!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 1, 2010)

little lady said:


> Here is my lil man...all 26.5 inches of him. He is a weanling and estimated to reach 28-29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh i am drooling! Your little man is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Dec 1, 2010)

My smallest guy is a 27.5" 2008 Model Black Tobiano + Splash Overo with two blue eyes. He's going to be a size reducer AND  color throwing machine!! He has tons of pawprints and he's very nice. Pictured below as a yearling.


----------



## little lady (Dec 1, 2010)

Taylor Richelle said:


> Ahh i am drooling! Your little man is BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks! I have lots of hopes and dreams riding on him.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 1, 2010)

Little Lady your boy is beautiful!!

Here is our smallest-- our stallion

Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

28.5" smutty buckskin 7yr old buckeroo grandson on top and Buck the System grandson on bottom


----------



## chandab (Dec 1, 2010)

I mostly like the B-size minis, so my smallest is a 31" stallion. He11 Coulee TTTs Paper Mache`; aka: Che`


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 1, 2010)

You all have beautiful horses





Taylor: I love the first picture of your boy hes so handsome!

Little Lady: Your boy is beautiful! I love his head very typey!

JNK: I love your horses pattern!

And Eagles Ring: Your boy is just plain wow from his expression to color hes the total package (IMO)

Everyone has very nice minis! Keep em coming!


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 1, 2010)

And Chandab: Ive always loved your stallion!


----------



## Reble (Dec 1, 2010)

My little Rowdy 27.75" / 4 year old homozygous tobiano stallion


----------



## chandab (Dec 1, 2010)

~Dan said:


> And Chandab: Ive always loved your stallion!


Thank you. He's pretty special. Although, now he has a little competition, as I bought a stallion from Little King this fall with their make offer sale (he's a Buckeroos Top Cat son).


----------



## dali1111 (Dec 2, 2010)

Our smallest is Lorick Llea Little Bear. We call him Bear. He is 29.25 inches tall. I will have had him for seven years this spring. We bought him when he was a little less than a year old. He is a funny little horse with loads of personality. Bear and my other horse Copper were my first horses. I got them for my thirteenth birthday. Bear loves children, especially the really little ones. Bear likes everyone but he and my brother have a special bond. Bear will behave for me but he really turns his A game on for my brother when my brother is in the right frame of mind. Bear is a very emotion sensitive horse. When my brother is happy, calm, and wants to show, Bear shows his little heart out. Bear competes in everything but driving. Bear is a special horse who has taught me a lot.

Bear loves dandelions:






My brother and Bear:






My brother and Bear at a show:






Bear and I after he won Grand Champion Sr. Gelding at a show last year:


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 2, 2010)

I have 1 B mare and the rest are 'standard' A's.

I do have two tiny ones, but am unsure if our colt will stay small.

Here is our 'Old Man' at 18 still going strong. He is surly not as small as the others out there but he is *30.75*

* *





* *

*Copper Beeches Farms Peppy Sugar Boy **("Sugar")*

Sugar is not one to look for in a show ring but he has the biggest heart.

Sugarboy is one of the ones you instantly fall in love with.

He is a GREAT horse that would do anything to please you.

*He is the old type that was breed to be small and have a good heart, and get his job done.... and that is EXACTLY what he does.*





​


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 2, 2010)

This is my smallest mare. She is 28.25" as a yearling, so surely will grow more.






And this is my tiniest stallion. He is 28.5" as a 2 year old.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 2, 2010)

Well we have a lot of under 30" horses but our smallest mature horses are Maple Hollows Sir Spot 28.5" black pinto and COH Echo Express 29" Buckskin son of LK Buck Echo. We have a few weanlings and yearlings that may end up smaller but will have to wait and see



.

Spot






Echo


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 2, 2010)

love looking at all the pics BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow!! I just love them all! My smallest ones are around 31" tall. This is my stallion, Levi aka Fabio. He is a silver brown and I think he is gorgeous!! lol


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 2, 2010)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Wow!! I just love them all! My smallest ones are around 31" tall. This is my stallion, Levi aka Fabio. He is a silver brown and I think he is gorgeous!! lol


I think he is too! I love his expression! But look at his forelock! I love it


----------



## little lady (Dec 2, 2010)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Well we have a lot of under 30" horses but our smallest mature horses are Maple Hollows Sir Spot 28.5" black pinto and COH Echo Express 29" Buckskin son of LK Buck Echo. We have a few weanlings and yearlings that may end up smaller but will have to wait and see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maple Hollow Farm...Love Spot. This past March I got to meet Buck Echo and he is such an amazing lil horse with such personality.



PaintedMeadows said:


> Wow!! I just love them all! My smallest ones are around 31" tall. This is my stallion, Levi aka Fabio. He is a silver brown and I think he is gorgeous!! lol


PaintedMeadows...just love Fabios Forelock!!!!!





I am enjoying seeing everyones beautiful horses.


----------



## Loess Hills (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the small ones! And there are some wonderful pictures of beautiful little horses. 





 

This is our smallest mare, whom we purchased as a weanling when she was 22". Reflections Wings CBY has had a wonderful show career, and she is such a spunky gentle soul, who is the fastest runner of all the mares. As a yearling she was:

 

Junior Champion and Reserve Grand Champion.

2007 High-Point Junior Mare (A) for the Iowa Miniature Horse Club.

2007 Smallest Horse Group Futurity Winner 

 






 

As a senior mare she was:

 

Top Ten AMHA World Show

Champion in Amateur Senior Mares 30" and under 2010 Central Regional

Reserve Champion Senior Mares 28" and under at Central Regional

Top Ten (3rd) Senior Mares World Pinto Show

 






 

Now, as a four year old she is just under 28", and we're looking for just the right small refined stallion for her future boyfriend!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 2, 2010)

> Maple Hollow Farm...Love Spot. This past March I got to meet Buck Echo and he is such an amazing lil horse with such personality.



Thank you, Spotty was my first mini, he is very spoiled but I absolutely love him!!! We got to meet Buck Echo when we bought our Echo, we still cant get over how much our Echo looks like his magnificent sire!


----------



## Becky (Dec 2, 2010)

My smallest mature horse here on the farm is Country Hills Dreamers Little Red, 28.25". She's in foal to Redrock Magic Maker 30" for March.







I also leased out to a show home, Redrock In The Red, a tiny coming 3 yr old chestnut pinto stallion. He's currently only 26.25" tall and looks to mature very small.


----------



## ohmt (Dec 2, 2010)

We have a lot of little ones!

Doves Buckeroos Golden Dream-27.75" Palomino LK Supreme Dream son, upcoming 4 yr. old. Will be showing in 28" and under sr. stallions in 2011! We have 3 mares in foal to him, 2 of which are just 28"

**excuse this pic, it was taken after a week straight of rain!






This is a 28.25" upcoming 2 yr. old colt. He's very mature and I think he'll top out at 29" max






This is an upcoming 3 yr. old mare that is just 27.25". She is so refined that it makes her look even smaller


----------



## ohmt (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a 28.25" 9 year old chestnut splash mare:






And just because I LOVE this picture so much...the little 28.25" upcoming 2 yr. old playing with our little weanling appaloosa colt that is on track to mature in the 28"-29" range. The head of his dam is also in the picture (she's in all of the pictures and just hilarious-she looks SO upset with their antics) is just 28" and one of our best broodmares






I have a bunch of others in the 28"-29" range, but need to get updated pictures


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 2, 2010)

~Dan said:


> And Eagles Ring: Your boy is just plain wow from his expression to color hes the total package (IMO)
> 
> Everyone has very nice minis! Keep em coming!


Thanks so much Dan we just love Bow he has the most wonderful personality and disposition too that he seems to pass on to his foals

Beautiful wee ones everyone keep um coming


----------



## O So (Dec 2, 2010)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Wow!! I just love them all! My smallest ones are around 31" tall. This is my stallion, Levi aka Fabio. He is a silver brown and I think he is gorgeous!! lol


I just love, love, love, his mane and forelock!! I so want O So's to get that long! He keeps rubbing it and breaking hairs though! Uggghhh!


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 2, 2010)

our stallion cash is the smallest besides the foals from this year. he is just under 31 inches tall . i have a filly that was born this year that is looking to mature at 30


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is our smallest stallion - Shorty - who we just purchased from Iona this year. He is 27.5" and is pictured both in show shape and out to pasture this summer:











We have two other under 30" stallions on the farm. Our smallest mature mare is 28.5", but as of tomorrow she will be mine no more.



I've retained her 2009 filly though, and expect her to mature about the same size. Here she is as a 27" yearling:


----------



## little lady (Dec 3, 2010)

RockRiverTiff said:


> Here is our smallest stallion - Shorty - who we just purchased from Iona this year. He is 27.5" and is pictured both in show shape and out to pasture this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RockRiverTiff-LOVE



Shorty's forelock and mane! So long and beautiful!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 4, 2010)

little lady said:


> RockRiverTiff-LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty's forelock and mane! So long and beautiful!


Thank you! They're work, but I love long manes and tails.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 4, 2010)

Everyone has exceptional horses in their herds! I love looking at everyone's pictures. Beautiful horses everyone





Dan.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 5, 2010)

I just absolutely love looking at all the small ones there are out there! It seems we don't hear much about them untill someone starts a thread like this and suddenly we see how many really nice little ones there are.

Here are some of mine....of course, I couldn't miss out on this.





Cowboy, 25 1/2"






Some Cowboy kids:

Buttons N Bows, 29"






Daniela, 27 3/4"






Oooh La La, 28 3/4"






Now we are getting a lot of small ... as in under 30"...from Skipper bred to Cowboy daughters. this year we have a Skipper daughter bred to Cowboy which is a first for us and we are SO excited to see this one!

I can't remember the numbers, but a high percentage of Cowboy's foals have gone into the show ring and everyone of those has been World or National Champion, Reserve Champion or Top Ten. It just goes to show that horses don't have to be tall to be really really good.





Charlotte


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 5, 2010)

Charlotte

So glad you added *Cowboy* he's the first who comes to mind with small and handsome.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, I've looked through this entire thread, and I didn't see one dwarf, lol. Well, I must share my dwarves because they are truly short.

Connor- 4 month old Silver Black Appaloosa Filly 22'' tall. (25'' estimated.)
















Teddy- 4 year old Chestnut Appaloosa Gelding 25'' tall.











These two were born on our farm and accidental breedings. Not something we're proud of, but we're glad that we have two beautiful foals with wonderful personalities a like.

Connor has become my inspiration in life. I hope to become a certified NARHA Therapeutic Riding Instructor. I ahve taken Connor to school and to a Christmas Parade already in her short life and I think she'll be a great therapy horse!


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2010)

Our smallest adult mini is one of our perlino BTU mares, *Erica's Sweet as Sugar*, a/k/a Sweetie. She's about 30" high and is currently in foal to our National Champion (halter) / Reserve National Grand Champion (driving), Halter Hall of Fame all around marshmallow of a stallion, *Destiny*. A repeat breeding of the foal she's pictured with below.
















​


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's our smallest, Misty.. She's sort of our mascot and has done parades etc. with us, she's our weanling babysitter, farm clown/show off and everyone who meets her falls in love with her.. I believe she's right around 29" tall.. We had bought her dam in foal with her and to our surprise she foaled early on April Fool's Day 2006 before we even brought her home.. Unfortunately when the filly was a week old we lost her dam and through the help of members here and other horsie friends we raised the filly as a bucket baby and she's a healthy happy coming 5 year old (OMG



where does time go!?!?!)


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 8, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Here's our smallest, Misty.. She's sort of our mascot and has done parades etc. with us, she's our weanling babysitter, farm clown/show off and everyone who meets her falls in love with her.. I believe she's right around 29" tall.. We had bought her dam in foal with her and to our surprise she foaled early on April Fool's Day 2006 before we even brought her home.. Unfortunately when the filly was a week old we lost her dam and through the help of members here and other horsie friends we raised the filly as a bucket baby and she's a healthy happy coming 5 year old (OMG
> 
> 
> 
> where does time go!?!?!)


I love her face! So pretty! She looks very sweet!


----------



## rockin r (Dec 8, 2010)

What a fun thread! Everyones little ones are so nice! I have 3 tinys. Cricket 27", Ziggi 31", but my favorite is Dillion 28". He is our Dell Terra Stallion. He is the first one Art bought for me an Valentines Day 8 years ago...This little guy has my heart..


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2010)

rockin r said:


> What a fun thread! Everyones little ones are so nice! I have 3 tinys. Cricket 27", Ziggi 31", but my favorite is Dillion 28". He is our Dell Terra Stallion. He is the first one Art bought for me an Valentines Day 8 years ago...This little guy has my heart..


OMG! Look at his mane, and I thought Che` had lots of mane, your guy has tons of hair and is so beautiful.


----------



## O So (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, you have got to stop showing me these pics of that beautiful mini! I just love the mane!!



I said it before and I'm going to say it again, I would love O So's to get that long.


----------



## rockin r (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Chandab and Oso.. He is such a good stallion. Everyone who meets him wants to take him home. His mane, is all his doing. It just grows fast and furious. His son a Lineback Dun, is a 5yo. and he has the same mane, forelock and tail. His filly, Ziggi is the same. I keep her mane and forelock cut, but I do love the long mane and forelock on a stallion...


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 11, 2010)

I am terrible at trying to post pix on the forums. So I just posted my little girl "Sunny" on the Recent Photo Gallery. For whatever reason I have no problem adding photos there. Sunny is not even 25" tall yet and will be 2 years old in June. She is not a dwarf. Her shortness is due to a surgery on her front legs to remove the growth plates. It was very much a gamble but her only chance for a somewhat normal life. Thanks to Texas A & M she has a normal life and then some. There was a possiblity that her back legs might continue to outgrow the front and she would look like she was walking downhill on flat ground. Thankfully, that has not happened. She is one very special gal. I am just now getting her registered AMHA. Doubt she ever goes over the limit. HAHAHA. Sunny is very, very much loved here at our farm. I vacuumed the herd today with the shop vac. She is so short I can vacuum her whole body without having to walk around her or turn her.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres my littlest one. I last measured him at 27" I don't think he's grown since the last time.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 13, 2010)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Heres my littlest one. I last measured him at 27" I don't think he's grown since the last time.


*He's adorable!!!! *


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 13, 2010)

We have two 28 inch mares. (In the process of purchasing Chicquita from Rock River Miniatures. She will be arriving soon!)









Teeny Duchess and Rock River Chicquita Supreme!

Also a new stallion that we will be co-owning with Toad Hill Miniatures. This big guy is 29 inch, blue roan, Boones Buckeroo Fancy . Pants.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 13, 2010)

Taylor Richelle said:


> *He's adorable!!!! *



That's the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 13, 2010)

Taylor Richelle said:


> *He's adorable!!!! *





wendyluvsminis said:


> That's the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!


Thank you! He's the perfect example of truely a great little horse. He's got bad legs, hard to keep weight on, is an accidental inbred and was free from a friend, but I wouldn't take any amount offered to me for him. He's just an amazeing little guy. Loves children. Adults he walks right by, but when there is a child near, he will either go towards them or stop in his tracks and turn into a mule waiting for them to come say hi to him.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 13, 2010)

We are truely blessed! The two little mares that I posted above, are in foal to two of the handsome stallions pictured on this thread! More tinies on the way!









Teeny Duchess is in foal to LK Echo Express! Thank you so much, Melinda!









Rock River Chicquita Supreme is in foal to Iona Farms Short Circuit! Thank you, Tiff!


----------



## Tab (Dec 16, 2010)

Barefoot Minis Aftershock (Jamie)

First bred mini. She is 29". Pictured with my much loved mother-in-law and niece. My mil is tiny so Jamie looks deceivingly large



Jamie is such a sweetheart little mare. Kind of on the bottom of pecking order


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 16, 2010)

My Lil Gem who is still only 28" at 19 months. He is the sweetest little guy ever and his dam is an Alvadar Double Destiny granddaughter.





I am not very good at taking good pictures of him.


----------



## Dona (Dec 16, 2010)

I've had several under 30" minis over the years.....but right now, all of mine are just over 30".

BUT.....I do have a 3 year old dwarf named Button who is 21". She is definitely the favorite whenever someone comes to the barn. We also share her with nursing homes, parades, and handicapped children.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 16, 2010)

Dona said:


> I've had several under 30" minis over the years.....but right now, all of mine are just over 30".
> 
> BUT.....I do have a 3 year old dwarf named Button who is 21". She is definitely the favorite whenever someone comes to the barn. We also share her with nursing homes, parades, and handicapped children.


She's adorable!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 21, 2010)

I can actually reply to this now! LOL Our Smallest and newest addition to our place would be Miss Tweety at a big ol height of 32.25


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 28" buckskin roan 2 yr old filly which in height that's small BUT what makes her really small is that she's soooooo refined, that she seams super tiny. I would never breed her as I personally believe it would split her in half. Everyone who see's her loves her and defently agree's that she is super ultra refined and should never be bred.

Otherwise all 7 of my horses are 34" and under.

studs: 30.5" & 31.75

mares: 28", 29", 32", 33.5", & 34"


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2010)

We have close to 50 30" and under with our smallest being:

Little America's It's Mardi Gras 25.5"






We expect her grandson, Little America's Fan Man, to mature even smaller than she is:


----------



## Dona (Dec 24, 2010)

Tony said:


> We have close to 50 30" and under with our smallest being:
> 
> Little America's It's Mardi Gras 25.5"
> 
> ...


She's not only tiny....but perfect as well! I would expect no less from you, Tony.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 10, 2011)

Atlantis 29"-



PD is 29" . We have quite a few others under 30" and small foals expected in 2011 but our sweetest and smallest is Tiny Dancer (Crisco) who is 26" as a two year old


----------



## O So (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I only have one mini at this moment, so he is my smallest at 28 inches!















I am currently working on hubby on getting O So a friend. I would like to find a mini either the same size as him or smaller!


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 10, 2011)

This is Inspiration. She was shown in the 29" and under but I can't remember what she actually measured in at but I don't think she'll ever see 30".


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 10, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> This is Inspiration. She was shown in the 29" and under but I can't remember what she actually measured in at but I don't think she'll ever see 30".


STUNNING!


----------



## Eohippus (Jan 11, 2011)

Our smallest mini is our stallion, measuring in at 25.75. You can see him here with our mare who is 27.5" but standing on a hill/sidewalk so she looks taller and our 33" gelding.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 12, 2011)

rockin r said:


> What a fun thread! Everyones little ones are so nice! I have 3 tinys. Cricket 27", Ziggi 31", but my favorite is Dillion 28". He is our Dell Terra Stallion. He is the first one Art bought for me an Valentines Day 8 years ago...This little guy has my heart..


Holy cow!! Gorgeous mane!!!


----------

